# Bilder ausschneiden in Herzform, verschwommene Ränder etc.



## jenny-chriss (23. September 2006)

Hallo, 
ich bin Neuling hier und auf dem Gebiet Grafikbearbeitung. Wer kann mir ein gutes kostenloses Grafikprogramm, leicht zu bedienen, empfehlen.
Ich würde gerne Bilder u. Grafiken in Herzform oder nur Konturen ausschneiden,
Fotoränder bearbeiten etc.
Über viele Tipps würde ich mich freuen, schon mal vielen Dank.
LG und schönes Wochenende,
J.-Ch.


----------



## oscarr (23. September 2006)

jenny-chriss hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin Neuling hier und auf dem Gebiet Grafikbearbeitung. Wer kann mir ein gutes kostenloses Grafikprogramm, leicht zu bedienen, empfehlen.
> Ich würde gerne Bilder u. Grafiken in Herzform oder nur Konturen ausschneiden,
> Fotoränder bearbeiten etc.
> ...



Also als einzige kostenlose Alternative zu Photoshop fällt mir grad nur GIMP http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP ein.

Ich vermute aber mal das Du mit kleineren Programmen wie zb. Photoshop Elements besser bedient bist. Weniger Umfangreich, billig, vermutlich etwas Einsteigerfreundlicher ...

///schau doch mal bei Adobe nach und teste die Trial version von Photoshop Elements.


----------



## jenny-chriss (26. September 2006)

oscarr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also als einzige kostenlose Alternative zu Photoshop fällt mir grad nur GIMP http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP ein.
> 
> Ich vermute aber mal das Du mit kleineren Programmen wie zb. Photoshop Elements besser bedient bist. Weniger Umfangreich, billig, vermutlich etwas Einsteigerfreundlicher ...
> 
> ///schau doch mal bei Adobe nach und teste die Trial version von Photoshop Elements.



Hallo,
erstmals vielen Dank. Nur mit Gimp kann man diese Formen nicht herstellen.
Ich werde mir mal die Testversion von Photoshop anschauen.
Was kostet eigentlich eine Vollversion, teuer?
LG j-ch.


----------

